# rim search



## montySS (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a 2012 cruze eco and looking for steelies for the winter. anyone have ls rims ? or another idea I can throw snow tires on?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

gmpartsdirect.com

Steelies are about $44 each there.


----------



## montySS (Sep 30, 2013)

I only see 17inch chrome


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Search the catalogue in the upper right corner under 2012 Cruze LS front suspension. There you will see the steel rims.

Or search part # 13259234.


----------



## montySS (Sep 30, 2013)

My TPS will be messed up now right?


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

montySS said:


> My TPS will be messed up now right?


If you are using your current TPS, no problem.You may want to cruze by your local tire shop and have them reset them incase they got put on different corners. It only takes a minute to do on the car. Same thing if you get new sensors.


----------

